# my mill and stuff i have sawn



## Mac (Jan 23, 2012)

well hope this works! think i read the instructions on posting pictures.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 23, 2012)

you are definitely going to be VERY welcome here!


----------



## txpaulie (Jan 23, 2012)

:nyam2:

What he said.

p


----------



## Kevin (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice setup. Gotta love that cedar! Thanks for the pics. My niece and her family just recently moved back to Texas from Iowa. Twas too cold for her thin Texas blood.


----------



## phinds (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeaaaah ! Pictures.

Nice setup. How much milling do you do? Is it all from downed trees and the like?


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 23, 2012)

Love the setup and the wood. For the record, I like your hat too. :i_am_so_happy:
Thanks for posting these pictures. It really makes a guy appreciate where his wood comes from.


----------



## Mac (Jan 24, 2012)

Not as cold as last winter! Got those cedars from an old guy (I was pumping his septic tank) we got to visiting about tress and fire wood. He said "you got a minute?" "I would like to show you something." The something turned out to be 30+ logs 14"-18" X 10'-12'. He had them barked,stacked and covered for 10 or more years, and he was too old to do anything with them. I asked what he wanted he said $20.00 fer the biggest ones, that turned out to be 20 logs and he would throw the rest in, if I got them out of his way by the weekend. I wrote the check and went to get the pickup and trailer. six years later I had saved enough to buy my mill.


----------



## Mac (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks, not as much as I would like. Yes to question of where I get the logs, only what someone is taking down from storm damage or moving for some reason. I got my mill to salvage a white pines from my wind break(lost thirty in a tornado), could not see pushing them up into a pile or making fire wood out of the good section. Have a tree company that saves me logs and calls to see if i would be interested in something they are going to take down.


----------



## Mac (Jan 24, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> I like it! How do you like the Timberking? looks like it is brand spankin new. Or as we call it here "Kenbo Kleen"



Like it very well, have had it for about 3 years, don't get to do a lot yet as still working full time.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2012)

Mac said:


> ... don't get to do a lot yet as still working full time.



Now that you have a mill, just wait until you "retire". You'll have to go back to work to get some rest. :morning1:



.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 27, 2012)

Mac said:


> Not as cold as last winter! Got those cedars from an old guy (I was pumping his septic tank) we got to visiting about tress and fire wood. He said "you got a minute?" "I would like to show you something." The something turned out to be 30+ logs 14"-18" X 10'-12'. He had them barked,stacked and covered for 10 or more years, and he was too old to do anything with them. I asked what he wanted he said $20.00 fer the biggest ones, that turned out to be 20 logs and he would throw the rest in, if I got them out of his way by the weekend. I wrote the check and went to get the pickup and trailer. six years later I had saved enough to buy my mill.



Awesome story! I would love to get a bandmill but storage is a problem right now.


----------



## Mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Got the weeds cut and found the mill, even got to cut a little(need a bigger mill fer this one) wind fall for a neighbor. I think it may have been hit by lighting at some time and had some rot in it, but down deeper there seems to be sound wood. Just got to get it turned over a few times and squared up.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the pics! Keep em coming, looks to cool, that's what I call fun! I'm living vicareously through your pics.


----------



## Mac (Jun 8, 2012)

Milling is picking up, I keep finding logs in the drive way, (is there really a log fairy ?) now just got to find the time to work em up !


----------



## Mac (Jun 8, 2012)

think i screwed up on those pictures...........too much pixies...no dots ? dust...well too something !!! sorry will try to fix....or delete !


----------



## justturnin (Jun 8, 2012)

If you're trying to make us jealous it's not working:sad:.......ohhh who an I kidding, yes it is.:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::fit:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 8, 2012)

Cool pics, thanks for sharing. Was the pic with the covers off a broken blade or did it just come off?


----------



## Mac (Jun 9, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Cool pics, thanks for sharing. Was the pic with the covers off a broken blade or did it just come off?



It was broken, think it was getting dull, i was pushing too fast and think i bumped the depth handle, anyway got a nice divot in that cut when I finally got going again. :dunno:


----------

